# Going to file Thursday.



## shakeitout (Jul 31, 2012)

Already had the "who gets what" talk over the weekend. I'm going to file for my child support tomorrow and have an appointment with a lawyer Thursday. At this point I'm just numb. I'm still going back and forth between extreme anger and sadness. It's especially hard because he acts like it's not even bothering him at all. Like nothing's changed when for me everything has. Like all he's worried about right now is money. Not his kids or the house or anything that's actually important. Just money. He's scared I'm going to clean the bank account out, which I would NEVER do. The only things I've done with his money since he left was pay bills and buy groceries for the house. He's making me really mad though because I've asked 4 times for the address to where he's staying so I can tell the lady at the child support place but he keeps giving me the runaround. I'm not sure if it's because he's staying with the OW or what but he's really making me mad because not knowing his location is going to make filing for child support take even longer. issed:


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

im sure the lady at the child support place has advice for what to do when they don't provide an address. maybe they can just fast track it to wage garnishment at his employer.


----------



## shakeitout (Jul 31, 2012)

I really hope so. I've heard horror stories from people I know saying it can take months to start receiving CS and I have one who just started school and another who starts in September.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

shakeitout said:


> Already had the "who gets what" talk over the weekend. I'm going to file for my child support tomorrow and have an appointment with a lawyer Thursday. At this point I'm just numb. I'm still going back and forth between extreme anger and sadness. It's especially hard because he acts like it's not even bothering him at all. Like nothing's changed when for me everything has. Like all he's worried about right now is money. Not his kids or the house or anything that's actually important. Just money. He's scared I'm going to clean the bank account out, which I would NEVER do. The only things I've done with his money since he left was pay bills and buy groceries for the house. He's making me really mad though because I've asked 4 times for the address to where he's staying so I can tell the lady at the child support place but he keeps giving me the runaround. I'm not sure if it's because he's staying with the OW or what but he's really making me mad because not knowing his location is going to make filing for child support take even longer. issed:



I am feeling the same way as you right now because I'm going through the same thing too. I just picked up the child support papers yesterday to fill out. He's been giving me the regular amount of his paychecks all this time, but I'm afraid that he will stop doing that soon. I don't know where he lives either, he won't tell me and I have no idea if the OW has moved in either. 

I'm wondering, if the only address I know is his work address, would that be good enough for child support?


----------

